# Fall



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's here, sort of. Down here in the hot humid South it's what the northern states temps are in the Summer. 

That said, I've been out mowing. Fooling around with a dead generator. Harvesting more deadfall. Where others rake leaves, I collect deadfall so I can mow. 

Problem right now besides the higher temp is rattlesnakes. I was getting closer and closer to areas where they would like to be and with the temp climbing I knew it was probably a good idea for me to quit until tomorrow. 

If I can move tomorrow, I'll get out there early and start collecting deadfall again and mow. Next on the agenda is cleaning some brick I want to use as a landing pad coming out of a door to the house.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Love Autumn in the South! 

However, Summer in the South SUCKS...the dang humidity is becoming nearly unbearable to me to get big projects/maintenance done. I'm thinking its time for a Rich Uncle That I Don't Know to die and leave me some coin for a new Tractor with an Air Conditioned Cab!

Robin, make sure that you prepare your landing area very well so that is stable. You don't want the bricks to move and become uneven which can be dangerous.

I'd suggest some Crush and Run Gravel mixed with Sand to level and a good Border to keep the bricks tightly packed.

Good luck!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is no exaggeration about the Summer down here. Just having to clean waterers can have me dripping sweat anymore. 

I just came in from burning more deadfall. It's rather depressing when I look around and I can see so much more I need to get to. 

From now until about May the inside of the house can just suffer unless it rains. I'm outside doing whatever I think needs doing. I waiting impatiently for the snakes to go to bed so I can start cutting down unwanted trees. 

I've wussed out on the bricks. This door is never used. Hubs had wanted just to brick it in but that's not going to happen now. I'm going to get some pavers. A lot less work. I just have to remember that's what I was going to do for this problem spot. It's more about I can't get the zero turn in there to mow. So fix the problem by putting in a solid surface.


----------

